# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο δίκτυο Κατερίνης >  pwmn::kitros

## geo_stef

Αρχησε η κατασκευή του κομβου pwmn::kitros ο κομβος βρισκεταί εδώ http://wind.twmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1567
Σημερα εκλεισα ενα pc που θα γίνει το ταρατσοπισι μου. Πιο αναλυτικά το pc αποτελείται απο τα παρακατω εξαρτήματα:
Intel Celeron 2.8Ghz
Case
Psu 400w
Mobo Asrock 775Dual-880Pro
ram 512
nvidia 6200 turbo
Η τιμή που το έκλεισα είναι περιπού στα 100€.

Πρωτα θα στήσω τον κόμβο αφου ο φίλος mixio απο Θεσ/νικη βγάλει συνδεση με τον xakou απο Συκίες. Μετα εγω με μια cm9+grid θα βγάλω λινκ με τον φίλο Στελιο απο το χώριο μου.
Όταν αγοράσω τον εξοπλησμό θα πάρω και μια xr5 + feeder 5ghz nvak + πιάτο για να συνδεθώ αμα θέλει στον jef απο Λιτοχωρο το οποιο το βλέπω πεντακάθαρα.......

Επισης με εναν φίλο θα στήσουμε ενα κόμβο (#1939 wind twmn) μεσα στην Κατερίνη αλλα απο Κιτρος δεν τον βλέπω καθόλου.... Όμως το wind λέει οτι ο κομβος στην Κατερινη βλέπει Λιτοχωτο...

----------

